# Zu wenig Leistung :(



## Raek (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Wenn ich mein System (Barton 2800+, 512 DDR PC 2700, Asus A7V600 Mainboard, ATI Radeon 9200) mit 3DMark2001 benchmarke, schaffe ich bloß knapp 6700 Punkte. 
Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Goofman (9. Juni 2004)

Hi

Kuck mal mit welchem AGP deine Graka betrieben wird.
Kam bei mir auch schon vor, dass es aus versehen (Treiber nicht installiert) nicht an war.
Hast den neuesten Hyperion drauf? (Chipsatztreiber von VIA)
Ist die Vertikale Synchronisation ausgeschaltet?

Ansonsten liegt's halt daran, dass die Graka nicht grad die schnellste is...  

Mfg Niky


----------



## Raek (10. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Goofman _
> *Hi
> 
> Kuck mal mit welchem AGP deine Graka betrieben wird.
> ...



1.) 8X
2.) Treiber sind drauf
3.) Hyperion ist drauf
4.) Vsync = permanent aus
5.) Ein vergleichbares System hat mit einer GF3 über 9000 Punkte. Daher dürfte es nicht einfach daran liegen, dass die 9200 nicht der Megaflitzer ist


----------



## Goofman (10. Juni 2004)

Hier mal ein paar Links zu Ergebnissen, die ich gefunden habe:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=7748424

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=7593783

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=7296115

Naja arg viel besser sind die auch nicht...

Das mit der Geforce 3ti kann ich bestätigen, wobei ich soviel ich weiß mehr Punkte hatte...  

Okay jetzt darf ich auch meine Ergebnisse posten... 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=7755920

Mfg Niky


----------



## Raek (11. Juni 2004)

naja, aber die cpus sind wesentlich schlechter. 

ich frag emich, wo die leistung verloren geht. nur an der radeon kann es nicht liegen


----------



## Goofman (19. Juni 2004)

Ähm: Warum sollte denn dein CPU schneller sein?
Deiner läuft bestimmt nicht mit 2200MHz, ausser du hättest ihn übertaktet, was ich schwer bezweifle.
Es liegt eben doch an der Graka.
Mit ner 9800Pro wär das nicht passiert...  


Mfg Niky


----------

